# the start of my 1st How too!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I never really did a how too but I thouhgt I would try a post a mini how too on a Masager based prop....I plan on rebuilding the one i'm going to show and add a little to it not sur yet and I have also started a knew one hat will also be a kneeler but this one will be hung be a rope and tited up I have a couple of pics all post as well any help or ideas will be more then welcome I plan on useing the 2 of these props for a set up for a ground crawler scare, which I plan to build as well this will all be in my cooler room/mourge...I have to go feed the boy so I will post the pics after heres the vid of the one I built this year...
Donovanville06057.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/Donovanville06057


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh that looks great!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

looking good! what did you use for a motor?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Alright here we go! First off I will give u a list of what I used, and this is pretty much how I buit the other one with a few modifications...








PARTS I USED:1)Chicken Wire-I already had from a large role.(Home Depot)
2)Foot Massager-$4.oo Value Village
3)(GE)Lamp wall Switch Kit-$5.00 Xs Cargo
4)2 feet of PVC-about $1.50 already had thoe(Home DEpot)
5)PVC (T) -$0.97 Home Depot
6)All Purpose Rope-$1.00-AT the 1$ Store 
7)10 Feet of White 3/4'' rope-I already had

TOOLS/EXT. 1)Wire Cutter
2)Ratchet Driver(5/16)
3)5/16 Self Tapping Screws
4)Blasting wire
5)Elec. Tape

Here is a pic of the massage motor and the started Chicken wire frame...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here are a few pics af the Chicken wire frame build up...








heres the start of the body...








next I attach the 2 arms using blasting wire so it has alittle movement...








heres 1 arm








and here's the fished body frame...
I will show the motor set-up in my next post.....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here's what u need to get started I for got to include the PVC(T)...Iwill post a coulpe of pics of the set up if theres any questions just ask I have also made a few vids but haven't downloaded them yet...
















these shows how I tie it off the PVC to the Motor to get the movement I want...
















hope these pics give u the idea...Next all post some top views...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here are a few from the top view...








with-out the wire frame
















here a close up u can see the yellow blasting wire I use it to tie the PVC to the chicken wire and u can make it real tight with this wire...







and here's the finised set-up but with out the head which will be a mask on a smaller pice of PVC coneceted to the larger one...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool NT! Thank you for sharing  Lookin good!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice nt i was thinking of building one you made it look easy--thanks


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here are 2 vids the 1st is with the chicken wire frame on and the 2nd shows it with-out the frame and gives u a better view of how I tied it off...

thrasher prop :: NewFolder022.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/thrasher%20prop/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/thrasher%20prop/NewFolder022


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

*My frist how too!The Update....*

Heres a couple of new pic's of my thrasher prop...He now has a stuffed foam head and also chicken wire frame legs...I alsomade a new vid U can really see the trashing motion and the head movement looks petty cool I just coneceted the head to the rope with Blasting Wire that runs up to the raffters and one conection behind the chin this is loose so it can move freely...I just have to find a white long sleve shirt.Then i'm adding feet and hands witch are all what i'm working on right now I'm just making them out of foam like my other props........ 








thrasher prop :: NewFolder034.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/thrasher%20prop/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/thrasher%20prop/NewFolder034


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Face looks pretty creepy, love the little girl voice....ohhh, chills! LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Pretty cool... and the little girl is pretty scary too! LOL -- JK, she's adorable, a future haunter helping out Daddy!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well i'm almost done with all the details but I through my back out at work yesturday so I stuck on the couch for a few says but I will post the finised prop and I plan to start the 2nd one sone I also working on a crawler prop like Dacostasr's THis will all be in my freezer/mourge room also there will be 5 hanging body bags 2 will be moving also...I made these last year this room is turing out way better then I first planed an this is the 3rd room in my haunt...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well I got some more done but somthinghing happened with my pics all post them after....


----------

